# Keyed fuel tank cap



## pescakl1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,

Future happy owner of a rogue (tomorrow) , my only concern is about the fuel tank cap which cannot be locked (fuel tank door or fuel tank cap).

With the price of the fuel nowadays, I do not want to keep this small design error running.

So, do you know where I can buy a keyed fuel tank cap for my rogue?
If yes, do you know which size asked? P/N?

The seller told me another customer was searching for it but has no news yet, but there were several sizes for fuel tank caps nad not easy to find keyed cap.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Have you tried the aftermarket? I got a locking gascap for my 06 x-trail right off the shelf.


----------

